# Does your Mini keep rebooting? If so, try using an HDMI switch ...



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I recently bought 2 Minis. One of them worked fine right off the bat, but the other one kept rebooting, or would boot to a blank screen. At first I thought there was something wrong with the unit, but when I hooked the other Mini up to the same TV, it exhibited the same behavior. This led me to the conclusion that there was some type of incompatibility between the Mini and my older Pioneer Elite plasma. I assumed it was an HDCP issue, so I stuck a Monoprice HDMI switch that I had lying around in between the Mini and the TV. Voila! Problem solved!

The weird thing is that I had an old S3 hooked up to the same TV via HDMI for years and never had a problem. I don't get it, but at least I found a solution that appears to work. Just thought I'd pass along the info in case others are experiencing the same problem.


----------



## mlvnsmly (Oct 24, 2007)

Which splitter are you using? Is it powered or nonpowered? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Hmm, interesting. I just got a mini for a roommate, and the mini frequently reboots for no apparently reason.

To troubleshoot it, I swapped his mini with the mini from another room (that's never had a problem rebooting). Now in his room, the mini from the other room is now frequently rebooting, and the rebooting mini from his room isn't rebooting, now that it's moved out of his room.

Wonder if its his TV?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

mlvnsmly said:


> Which splitter are you using? Is it powered or nonpowered?


I'm using a powered 4-port Monoprice switch that I bought 4-5 years ago ...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

aristoBrat said:


> Hmm, interesting. I just got a mini for a roommate, and the mini frequently reboots for no apparently reason.
> 
> To troubleshoot it, I swapped his mini with the mini from another room (that's never had a problem rebooting). Now in his room, the mini from the other room is now frequently rebooting, and the rebooting mini from his room isn't rebooting, now that it's moved out of his room.
> 
> Wonder if its his TV?


This sounds like exactly what was happening to me. It's almost certainly a handshake issue between the Mini and your roommate's TV. Try the HDMI switch kluge and let us know if it works.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Using a cheap ($10) 3X1 HDMI switch solved my Mini reboot/blank screen issues with an 8 year old Sony TV. Thank for the tip OP! :up:


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Looks like the Fall Update coming out in a few weeks might address this issue:



TiVoMargret said:


> Yes, three main fixes in the 10/9 update:
> - a fix for the problem connecting to "green switches"
> - support for older versions of Motorola CableCARDS from Verizon
> - a fix for failed recordings and fast-forward/rewind problems on some channels (like FOX in Seattle)
> ...


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

New update has fixed this problem on my Sony Bravia


----------



## pillpusher84 (Jan 19, 2008)

aristoBrat said:


> Looks like the Fall Update coming out in a few weeks might address this issue:


Still having the "boot" issue with my older Samsung 19" 720p LCD TV and the Mini as of the most recent software update.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Jan 19, 2008)

aristoBrat said:


> Looks like the Fall Update coming out in a few weeks might address this issue:


Still having the "boot" issue with my older Samsung 19" 720p LCD TV and the Mini as of the most recent software update.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

pillpusher84 said:


> Still having the "boot" issue with my older Samsung 19" 720p LCD TV and the Mini as of the most recent software update.


Same here (with Sony Bravia TV). Have been using the $9 Amazon HDMI switch with good results.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

aristoBrat said:


> Same here (with Sony Bravia TV). Have been using the $9 Amazon HDMI switch with good results.


Can you link to the HDMI switch you're using from Amazon? I've tried using my old monoprice 2x1 mechanical switch and it didn't solve the Mini reboot problem for me. Thanks.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Sure, it's this one:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B46XUQU/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I used it without hooking up any power to it.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, I'll give that a shot.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

One of my Minis always has this issue. On the first boot it goes to a blank screen. I need to reboot it a second time and it is fine. This has nothing to do with a switch though. It has been connected directly to a TV, to an HDMI splitter, and to an HDMI switch. The results are the same. While my other Mini, when connected to the same things, never has this issue. I forgot about it until recently when I moved my Mini to a different shelf. Otherwise the issue only turns up when there is a software update. Since that is normally the only time the Mini will reboot.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Success! I got this switch from Amazon and it solved my "Mini always reboots when powering on the Sony TV" problem. :up:


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow, nice price on that! Under $5 shipped... :up:


----------

